# PCMCIA, Wireless, WEP.

## ixion

I couldn't find anything either relevant or (if it was relevant) helpful with my problem hence the new thread.

I have an IBM Thinkpad X23 and use a Cisco 350 series Wireless PCMCIA card. It worked like a champ with pcmcia-cs (after much searching of these forums  :Confused:   :Laughing:  ). But now we have implemented WEP on our wireless networks and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the card connected. I've played with all kinds of different utilities, but to no avail.

----------

## paranode

What drivers are you actually using to get the card working?  Linux-wlan-ng, Host AP, etc?

----------

## ixion

I'm not using the drivers from the kernel (if that's what you're asking), but instead letting 'card services' take care of it (as far as I remember). When inserting the card, dmesg reports this:

cs: memory probe 0xa0000000-0xa0ffffff: clean.

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x170-0x177 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0178-0x04cf: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x04d8-0x04ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

airo: Doing fast bap_reads

airo: MAC enabled eth1 00:00:00:00:00:00

eth1: index 0x05: Vcc 5.0, Vpp 5.0, irq 3, io 0x0100-0x013f

----------

## Cheesefoam

Are your using fixed key traditional WEP, or Cisco's LEAP authentication?

If you're using LEAP, I'd suggest grabbing Cisco's drivers and installing them.  Even if you aren't, I still suggest it.

From your dmesg output, it looks like everything is OK with the card itself - you're just not authenticating into the network, correct?

----------

## ixion

you are exactly right. The card works terrifically, but it will not authenticate to the network. We're not using LEAP, but I do agree with you on getting Cisco's drivers. Are they in portage? If not, I do have the Cisco install CD's with their drivers on them, although they aren't the newest thing out.

----------

## bryon

Actully it is pretty easy to get wep working with linux.  You just have to use iwconfig, it is pretty easy to set up.  I dont renember the exact setup but you can find it in the man page.  I found the man page very easy to understand.

----------

## DiD@SyN

you can easely config your cisco wireless card through the proc device. I've written this script to get my pcmcia-card working with a WEP encryption. try it and modify the script to your settings.

```

#!/bin/sh

#

# Author      DiD@SyN

# Descr       Set Cisco Aironet 350 Parameters (incl. WEP-Key) for work

# Last Mod    04-06-03

inte="your_interface"

node="your_node"

chan="your_channel"

ssid="your_ssid"

echo "Starting Interface ${inte}..."

ifconfig ${inte} up

echo "Storing WEP Key..."

echo 0 01:01:01:01:01:01:01:01:01:01:01:01:01 > /proc/driver/aironet/${inte}/WepKey

echo "Storing NodeName ${node}..."

echo "NodeName: ${node}" >> /proc/driver/aironet/${inte}/Config

echo "Storing Channel ${chan}..."

echo "Channel: ${chan}" >> /proc/driver/aironet/${inte}/Config

echo "Setting WEP to encrypt..."

echo "WEP: encrypt" >> /proc/driver/aironet/${inte}/Config

echo "Storing SSID ${ssid}..."

echo "SSID: ${ssid}" >> /proc/driver/aironet/${inte}/Config

echo ${ssid} >> /proc/driver/aironet/${inte}/SSID

echo "Sending dhcp broadcast..."

dhcpcd ${inte}

```

ps: i'm using 128bit WEP-Key

DiD@SyN

----------

